# Anyone own Fjords or Fjord Crosses? :)



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

So the Norwegian Fjord has slowly been stealing the place of my #1 favorite breed, the Thoroughbred
I learned to ride on one when i was younger (still get to ride him too when i go out to my friend's parent's place) and have just bought my own for the first time back in December!

I've always loved the look of them & of course their wonderful temperments! Very stubborn breed in general, i know, but so sweet & patient to learn.
My Bella is 10 & only green broke, but apart from some turning troubles she's taking everything like a pro 

So tell me, who else out there loves Fjords? If you have one, lets see! Crosses too.
I know 80% of all Fjords are brown dun, but do any of you have the other dun colors? (Red dun, black dun/grulla, white dun, yellow dun?)

This is Bella, my baby doll
Pardon the snow - i cant wait to get pics of her shedded out in summer!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I sure love seeing pics of your Bella, she is so pretty! 

I had a Fjord/Arab cross, Smokey.
When we bought him, his color was more Fjord-like. Had the mane coloration, a bit lighter body color though, and then Grulla markings as well.
I wish I had pics, but they are all on regular film not digital...
But as the years went by, his mane and tail turned all white, his body lightened even more, and he developed that fleabit look. Oh, and of course the Grulla marks disappeared, sure wish those would have stayed.
Either way, I thought he was incredibly handsome. 

He was such a wonderful horse, loved him sooo much. Very, very kind.
He was diagnosed with cancer five years ago. He was doing just awesome, and then in the blink of an eye last Fall, he took a nosedive.
We lost him in October. I am still not used to him being gone, had him most of his life.
Well, didn't mean to go on like that, crying now.
This is the very first time I have talked about him since I lost him.
Guess it is better to remember him than to keep denying he is gone.

Here are some pics of him.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I boarded a 1/2 fjord. Wondered what the other half was. Her head was a bit long but some grooming tricks turned her into a beauty. The young lad who owner her could do anything with her and she just took it all in stride. As he would say "she's not the fastest or the bestest but dam she's good".


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't have one (though I wish I did) but I just want to say Bella looks beautiful she looks so big even though I know she is shorter then my boys. 

I'm sad to hear about your loss spiritedlittlecopperspots sounds like he was lovely boy and he was beautiful too.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

^^ _spiritedlittlecopperspots_ it's amazing that you guy has Fjord in him! You'd never guess. He is _stunning_!

Thanks _apachewhitesox _ Yes, she is only 14hh though everytime ppl see pics they think she is so big. :lol:


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks apachewhitesox and lilruffian, miss him bunches.

Smokey certainly took after his dam. I have a picture of him as a foal with her that the breeder gave me. She was not what I would call a beautiful Arab. She was very tall and angular...
They bred him, and a half brother thinking they would use them as a matched set for driving, but then decided they did not want them. My gain!

Maybe if I get the time I will dig out my photo albums and scan some of my older pics to share?
It really surprised me how much he did change over the years.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

^^ i would personally love to see some pictures of him


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

apachewhitesox said:


> ^^ i would personally love to see some pictures of him


I will do that then. 
The hubby is leaving on a business trip Monday, and it will give me a good project.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

^^ Totoally agreed 

Just thought i'd share a picture of Shiner, the gelding i pretty much learned to ride on as a kid.
This is us this past fall  FYI, he is trying to reach for grass at that moment. Like he needed it!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I seriously do not think I have ever seen a Fjord with it's mane left natural before.
I usually prefer that on horses, but I think with Fjords they look much better with them roached. Is it just me? Maybe it is because that is just how I am used to seeing the breed....

He is a very beefy, handsome boy nonetheless!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I prefer them with the mane roached as well (if done properly). It's done to emphasize the arch in their neck as well as bring out the black stripe down the center.
It's been a good 2 years since Shiner^^ had his mane done last. I think they look "cuddlier" with them long lol cuz it's so puffy & covers the eyes.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> ^^ Totoally agreed
> 
> Just thought i'd share a picture of Shiner, the gelding i pretty much learned to ride on as a kid.
> This is us this past fall  FYI, he is trying to reach for grass at that moment. Like he needed it!


wow he is a big little guy. I've never see then with a long mane like that before he weird but cool.


----------



## Jhinnua (May 26, 2010)

I love Fjords! I know a breeder around where I grew up. They ran camps every summer and do trail rides. They're in retirement mode and trying to sell off their horses.

The two newest that I met were paintxFjords whom I named Fillet and Colton. Colton is out of my favorite mare (whom I was told had died but apparently not!), Diva. If I had money and a place to keep them I'd buy them as a mom/son pair. lol.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, there are more breeders around AB than i thought! Closest one to me is about 1/2 hour away. I was actually going to buy one of their young guys, but got an offer to trade on my Quarab mare for Bella, so i went with her.


----------



## Jhinnua (May 26, 2010)

Yeah. This one was in BC. X] I just recently moved to AB.

But it sounds like a good trade. n__n


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

At a local ranch I go to to buy feed they have a Fjord name Juni. I got to roach his mane once but they've started to let it go natural...man he's a beauty


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Fjords are so neat  I have one, his registered naame is NR Karl Johan but I call him Harrison Fjord  I am on my phone so can't post pics right now. I will try to remember to, but until then you can see him on my website, link is in my sig.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

^^^ all your horses are beautiful but harrison is adorable


----------



## BarnQueen (Mar 7, 2011)

This is my Fjord Vagabund (Vagabond). I have had him for 11 years. I am German, and so I bought him when I was still in high school. Since, he has moved with me to college, then to California, and now to Ontario, Canada. He is the perfect horse. I have pretty much met our limit in terms of dressage with him though, which is why I also own a youngster (not Fjord) to allow me to reach those higher levels!
He is def. the one that keeps me sane though!!!


----------



## BarnQueen (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh  And I have fun with my boy's mane as well  I cut is differently all the time, but the "Dino" cut is def. a fan favorite!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

_BarnQueen_ he is gorgeous! Cant wait until my girl is that thin lol & i love how you've done his mane in that first photo. I can just barely accomplish the normal cut let alone something so fancy!

_CheyAut_, yours is adorable as well. So clean! Same goes for all your other horses, especially your Welara mare!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is Max, who is a Fjord X QH, he was born on the farm here, but I sold him last year as a 4 year old, click for a slide show



and here he is on his second ever ride


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> ^^ Totoally agreed
> 
> Just thought i'd share a picture of Shiner, the gelding i pretty much learned to ride on as a kid.
> This is us this past fall  FYI, he is trying to reach for grass at that moment. Like he needed it!


What a beef cake!

I love fjords! They are so cute.


----------



## BarnQueen (Mar 7, 2011)

_lilruffian_ I think he is a more "sporty" type of Fjord, not as much the drafty foundation type. His sire (back home in Germany) is Rex, and apparently that's what gave him his looks. He can get quite chubby too though  He is a Fjord after all!!

I have fun with his mane! I am sure you could manage as well. He doesn't have a mega thick mane, so I can pull those styles off. I have a friend back home who has a Fjord (Alf) that has a mane about 3inches thick! That is much harder to cut angled shapes into. I always think it's just hair, it'll grow out again anyway, so I suggest you just try! Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

All these horses are adorable.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Okay, as promised lilruffian and apachewhitesox, here is the "color evolution" of my Smokey, Fjord/Arabian cross.
Thought it would be really hard looking through his pictures, but actually I really enjoyed it. Glad I did it, brought up all those good, good memories....

As a foal with is dam. You can see why I described her as "angular" ?
































In this one you can see he was dappled, did that look for a few years...


----------



## BarnQueen (Mar 7, 2011)

How cool! I love your picture series! Great job on making such a cool documentation of your guy's development !!!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

BarnQueen said:


> How cool! I love your picture series! Great job on making such a cool documentation of your guy's development !!!!



Thank you.
I wanted to comment on how gorgeous your Vagabond is!

I never thought I could see the Fjord side of Smokey, but after seeing your pics, I can see a resemblance. So thank you for that too. :wink:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

WOW! what a change! Beautiful 

And yes, _BarnQueen_ you are right. I'll have to give it a try with her mane. I've seen so many neat patterns done with them!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> WOW! what a change! Beautiful



Yes, looking back, it was almost like having a new horse every few years! :lol:


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow he was beautiful Spiritedlittlecopperspots. I love the colour change it would be awesome to have a colour changing horse hehe


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

barnqueen said:


> this is my fjord vagabund (vagabond). I have had him for 11 years. I am german, and so i bought him when i was still in high school. Since, he has moved with me to college, then to california, and now to ontario, canada. He is the perfect horse. I have pretty much met our limit in terms of dressage with him though, which is why i also own a youngster (not fjord) to allow me to reach those higher levels!
> He is def. The one that keeps me sane though!!!


oh my gosh i love how you do his mane!!!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

apachewhitesox said:


> Wow he was beautiful Spiritedlittlecopperspots.



Thanks, he was a really special guy.


----------



## BarnQueen (Mar 7, 2011)

_apachewhitesox_ Thanks =) I love cutting designs into it! It makes everyone smile (me included), so it's worth the effort!!!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Love to own one or more Fjords. They are so cute. Especially Bella!!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's a link to a neat site all about the different colors
Colours of the Norwegian Fjord Horse
My favorite is the Uls (white) dun


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Well that was very interesting! 
I never knew they came in a variety of colors....:wink:
Thanks for that link.


----------



## BarnQueen (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you guys know Super Guus 






He's a yellow dun Fjord - Super cute who has a HUGE following!!


----------



## BarnQueen (Mar 7, 2011)

This is Guus' story... it's made in such a sweet way!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

That was beautiful.... 
Seems as though they are both living a true fairytale.


----------



## SanneW (Dec 6, 2010)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> That was beautiful....
> Seems as though they are both living a true fairytale.


Yeah wel.. Most young girls love them, but there are also a lot of negative comments about them. 


This is my fjord:


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

What's the name, SanneW?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I've always loved them but yes there are some downsides to the breed lol. When i told all my rodeo friends that i had bought a Fjord they called me nuts lol "What the heck would you buy one of those for?"
They do have a tendancy to be quite stubborn & if not started propery become hard mouthed & stiff necked very easily, but i've never met one with an ill temperment & though they are short they are very strong & hardy horses. They also may not be very fast (especially for barrels/western competition) but they give it their all


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Before this thread I always thought they were a feral breed:d


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

They are one of the oldest breeds out there (which is probably why they look somewhat like a Prezwalki lol)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

apachewhitesox said:


> ^^^ all your horses are beautiful but harrison is adorable


Thank you very much


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

BarnQueen said:


> Oh  And I have fun with my boy's mane as well  I cut is differently all the time, but the "Dino" cut is def. a fan favorite!!


I LOVE it! When I bring Harrison home someday (he lives at my trainers now) I plan to play with his mane in fun cuts  Right now she just roaches it when it gets too long (going to start falling over) and let it grow a bit, traditional Fjord style. I don't know if they all do, but if you just flat out roach Harrison's, the black grows longer than the white on it's own


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

lilruffian said:


> _BarnQueen_ he is gorgeous! Cant wait until my girl is that thin lol & i love how you've done his mane in that first photo. I can just barely accomplish the normal cut let alone something so fancy!
> 
> _CheyAut_, yours is adorable as well. So clean! Same goes for all your other horses, especially your Welara mare!


Thank you! They're not always clean, they (well lots of them) love rolling lol! The Welara is for sale


----------



## SanneW (Dec 6, 2010)

Phantomstallion said:


> What's the name, SanneW?


Angel :-|


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I love all the fjords 

My friends pony sort of looks like one, especially when she roached her mane.
Will see if I can find a photo.

Here is Cookie, 13.1hh Australian Riding Pony


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

SanneW said:


> Angel :-|


Totally suites her. I love the puffy forelock.


----------



## gksohyes (Feb 18, 2011)

He's not my horse, but here is Fifi (yes, i know, a gelding named Fifi.:lol: but it just fits him so well, he couldn't go by anything else)! He's a lesson horse at my barn and everyone loves him! he really stands out, mostly because he's the only horse whos not a TB or a Selle Français. Whats funny is that normally one would think that hes the slower one of the group but he's actually faster than a lot of the horses and a lot bolder to the jumps.


----------

